# I'm outta here



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

To my friends, I'll see ya out in the bluewater, coz hopefully this will be one hell of a pelagic season! If I haven't yet met you in person, feel free to try and find me through other members on this site.

To the people that got satisfaction from making all those personal attacks against me, it has been escalating and it ends now! As for that poll, YES, NO and Don't care is pretty straightforward but some of you still chose to turn it into a hate crime. If people bothered to read what I actually said, you'd be thinking along the lines of 'Gra' e.g. a Tackle Talk style section. Oh well, kudos to the shining new butt stars of AKFF! Your wishes have come true. To me this poll proved one thing: The numbers are qualifiable but your rudeness isn't.

To the losers that put thier yaks (and brands) above the sport - Go to hell. You are a bunch of slimey, leeches who are engineering this forum to meet your own personal gain.

To the people who are attempting to make a worthwhile contribution to developing the sport and this AKFF forum. Thank you, good luck, respect and apologies. I'm sure some of you will understand why I am taking this stand. We may not have seen eye to eye on certain issues but somehow we always managed to resolve our differences. I hope I added some valuable comment over my time here.

Mods and Admin - A Massive thank you for the last 3 years I've been an AKFF member. You are legends but frankly, I've had a bloody gutful. Please remove my user info and HOF entries.

Adios! Maybe I'll reappear down the track but things have gotta change.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear you go Dan, all the best in the future

Cheers Mike


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

"Adios! Maybe I'll reappear down the track but things have gotta change".

Mate, look after yourself. This is a place that I find that I can "unwind". Not get wound up.

I have loved looking at your input. Please come back after a break.

Wattie


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan ,,,, Via con dios,,,,,look after yourself , i will miss all those big fish you catch and your input , tight lines.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Lazybugger said:


> Dan,
> 
> As usual looks like I've missed something somewhere and don't fully understand the drama and can't recall too much in the way of personal attacks, although I can see why you might take offence at certain comments in the poll thread.


I must admit that I agree with Lazy, Dan



spooled1 said:


> To the losers that put thier yaks (and brands) above the sport - Go to hell. You are a bunch of slimey, leeches who are engineering this forum to meet your own personal gain.


What the? Paddle vs Peddle is like Ford vs Holden. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. You are the one who wanted to seperate them with the different section, so were you trying to engineer the forum to meet your own personal gain of not having to read about hobie's? If you don't want to read about them then choose not to click on a topic that has them in it.

Don't get me wrong Dan, I love reading your trip reports about big fish, 1.5m hammerheads and leaping sharks but I think you are taking this far too personal and it is a shame to lose such a valuable member of this forum over a few derogatory comments from people who haven't been on this forum for anywhere near as long as you have.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

zomg teh edrama!

Dan, hope my response to your vote thread didn't upset you this much, but seriously. this sort of "stand" is likely to achieve as much as the holden vs ford thread.

Take a breather, count to 37, and when you're there, welcome back mate.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Dan pm me your handphone before you go.
Cheers


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

See you out there soon, Dan.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Dan,

I look forward to your return.........For my part, no offence was ever intended. Good luck, and as I said, I will pedal someday!

cheers Andybear


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Dude, all the best and will miss your reports and accurate input. As for getting bogged down by personalities or opinions, well for a very few people thats where and how they choose to flex it. For others, well they go fishing. (which is probably where I was cause I have no idea what has been going on)

Catch ya. Dave.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dan disappointed to see see you move on, but best wishes in angling and the future in general, and hope it goes well for you


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Can hardly say i know you Spooled but your postings have been the subject of many conversations ive had with my mates since l 1st started in this yakfishing biz ... 
wish you all the best and hope to see ya splashed across some fishing mag with a record breaking fish of sorts :wink:


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

firstly I can see how, due to some of the replies that Spooled 1 was a little upset , however when you create that sort of post , you are always going to get fiery responses  
In the future we are always going to have the peddle versus paddle rivalry , in my opinion there are very many great kayaks out there each with there different uses and features 
Although I have been paddling for well over 30 years , I am considering buying a Revolution myself , as well as still having a paddle yak 
If and when I buy one , I certainly wont be worried about what any bastard thinks about peddle yaks , this forum is generally used by myself for pleasure , and to also learn a few things 
Sure some of the replies were a little personal , but hey its only a forum not life and death , GET OVER IT


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Marty said:


> firstly I can see how, due to some of the replies that Spooled 1 was a little upset , however when you create that sort of post , you are always going to get fiery responses
> In the future we are always going to have the peddle versus paddle rivalry , in my opinion there are very many great kayaks out there each with there different uses and features
> Although I have been paddling for well over 30 years , I am considering buying a Revolution myself , as well as still having a paddle yak
> If and when I buy one , I certainly wont be worried about what any bastard thinks about peddle yaks , this forum is generally used by myself for pleasure , and to also learn a few things
> Sure some of the replies were a little personal , but hey its only a forum not life and death , GET OVER IT


ditto.......HTFU

cheers


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry you feel that you have to go mate.

Get in touch with me and we may be able to wet a line in the Brunswick.

You will find contact details at http://www.johnluck.net

Cheers
John


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dan, 
you dont have to go just because of a few stupid responses....
its just an internet forum, who cares what some of the users think, as long as you can learn a thing or two and help a few people that are willing to take on board what you say. Its sad to see you leave mate, 
always loved reading your offshore posts, perhaps one day il get my act together on the offshore scene and we can catch up

hope u change your mind mate


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

If you are still somehow reading this, thanks for all the great info, shame to see you go.

Thanks.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry to see you go - hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Astro, what does HTFU mean?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Biggera Yakker said:


> Astro, what does HTFU mean?


Dale see it on Google :shock:


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Google says HTFU = either "Harden the **** Up" or alternatively "Hurry the **** up"
Not an acronym I've come across before.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Dan -its your call either way but you're welcome if and when you want to come back..

Personally - when i saw the poll that you put up, I thought that it was a light hearted stir. The comments that ensued in the thread led me to believe that others felt the same way. The comments that I added, and I'm sure others added, were no doubt meant 'in jest'. I'm sure the comments wouldn't have been quite so 'cheeky' if it was done at another time (ie when the Hobie issue hadn't been so topical / heated).

However from your reaction to some of those comments it seems (now obvious) that you put the poll up in all seriousness. Again, from the timing I hope you understand that others may have not seen the 'serious' side of your question and taken it as a cheeky poll and an opportunity to throw in a smart arse comment.

I'm not sure what the pm's you have received were all about - and thats a seperate issue for you to decide on, however within the public thread the comments have now been made, the thread has run its course and its now up to you on how you want to react. If you want to treat it like the rest of us did (a bit of fun now lets move on) then great. Alternatively if it's something that has ticked you off so badly that you feel the need to disappear from the site then that's also your call.

Again, it's an issue with any public forum that theres always going to be differences of opinion, people not seeing eye to eye and stupid comments here and there, but on the other side of the coin, theres plenty of good people that are on the same wavelength as well.

It's how you react to those 'challenges' as an individual that determines what sort of person you are and whether the forum is for you.

Anyway, thanks for your input and knowledge over the years. Personally I hate to think that this forum has caused someone with your skills, passion and atitude would walk away forever, so i hope to see you back when things calm down (which I think has already happened).

Cheers. DG


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I can with confidence say, that if a poll were held to ask Dan to come back, the overwhelming response would be a unanimous yes.

It would be the poll that we do not have to have though......the result is already known.

Cheers all Andybear (being serious for a change)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Very much agree with what Davey G said there Dan. The great thing about internet forums is that, unlike family or sporting clubs etc, you aren't forced to associate with the non-agreeable members that are inevitably a part of any group in society.

What seperates AKFF from a lot of other sites is that the vast majority of members are obviously good people and when the occasional wombat does wander into our hallowed halls and start causing a stir they aren't usually argued with, antagonised and encouraged into useless flaming and arguing which inevitably brings out the pettiness and loud-mouthishness that goes with the security of anonymity that the internet provides. Instead the high road of not replying to their threads/inflammatory remarks etc usually sees them bore and wander off to the next site. It can be difficult sometimes but it's a whole lot easier to ignore the people you don't get along with on the net than it is in everyday life.

That said I don't think any of my comments above relate to what was said in your poll thread...I personally searched it out with a perverse glee to see what the issue was and was "dissapointed" to see the usual backhanded quips and lighthearted stabs that usually goes with a paddle vs pedal thread. I obviously can't comment on the PMs though. Maybe a break filled with a few good fishing trips is what you need to freshen up a bit - hope to see you and your big fish capture reports and advice back soon.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

andybear said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I can with confidence say, that if a poll were held to ask Dan to come back, the overwhelming response would be a unanimous yes.
> 
> ...


here...here....

cheers


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

WTF i go missing for a few weeks, paddle v's peddle where is the thread?

Dan no need to go, best just to put it all behind us and move forward.

Milt,


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Just read the poll thread and all looks like fairly light hearted banter to me - can't imagine what the fuss is all about. Dearie me, we tend to take ourselves too seriously some times, me thinks. Good post yaker. Plenty of good points. Keep on paddling, peddling, cruising and fishing - and generally having fun! Lifes just too precious to agonise over trivia (a good friend of mine has just been shot in Jo'burg, while going about his everyday business - thank goodness he is "OK").


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

I must take the time to return as a regular visiter, I just seem to miss so much popping in every few months for a visit. I am sorry to see you go mate, I have been with this forum since the start, and although I am not making posts every day and known by all, I did always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

[Mod Edit: Content cut, at the request of the original poster. General context (in order to keep follow-on threads valid) was a discussion on leaving the forum, for a variety of reasons, including bullying behaviour.] [Although the original request was to cut the thread from this point onwards, it looks as though there are some potentially useful discussions popping up later on, so I'll leave them alone]

Regards,

James


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge said:


> Dan disappointed to see see you move on, but best wishes in angling and the future in general, and hope it goes well for you


James, we make our own decisions, so I offer all the same sentiments as expressed to Dan previously


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a shame mate. I thought highly of your contributions here.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

It is perhaps time to reflect upon how each of us can contribute to the forum and to others' experience of the forum. We have rules of behaviour and moderators to apply those rules. Each of us from time to time will see things on the forum that we may think not in the spirit of the forum and there are many ways to handle it:

* ignore it - remember we will each make up our mind about the value of each others' posts so ignoring behaviour we think unseemly, and possibly ignoring subsequent posts from someone we think a repeat offender is easy for us to do and cannot offend anyone else

* send them a polite PM, explaining why you have taken offence - recommend that no more than one such PM be sent and the aim should be not to create any offence

* send a polite PM to a mod explaining how you have taken offence

* send an offensive PM to the initial offender, thereby getting into a shitfight with one person

* post a polite reply post, thereby risking creation of a shitfight involving several people

* post an agressive or offensive reply post, thereby guaranteeing a shitfight, which will inevitably draw in the usual suspects

For me, option 1 looks really good. Any post that is clearly unacceptable will be picked up by the mods and there is nothing to be served by replying


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

Geez.... Is he being too precious?

I think the mods do a sensational job keeping "us members" honest with what is included on this forum. There is always going to be inter-brand rivalry - its what drives businesses to create better yaks. I've seen nothing but informative, yet fierce debate on kayaks and as someone new to the sport, it has been bloody helpful. All the other threads here are full of awesome information too and I soak it all up like a sponge so that I become better at the sport.

If you get offended by what is on this site, then just go away quietly and stop your whining - those of us that enjoy this site sure don't need to hear about it.

My 2c worth and for the sake of healthy future debate, I hope I have caused offence.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Bog standard edrama.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

James , i respect your decision to move on , but wish you hadnt done so by pulling forward Dans Retirement post , i would have had more respect for your decision if you posted a notice stating that you would no longer be participating in this forum for the reasons that you have outlined . James ,I hope its a decision that you dont come to regret , you have made a lot of contributions to this forum and on the whole you have been respected by all but obviously a few members , so mate my question is , why let the opinions of the few overrule the opinions of the many , anyway James , good luck and happy kayak fishing


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

some of us just can't let sleeping dogs lie can we........

sorry to hear you are going james, all the best.....

as for those of you that send abusive PM's GROW UP.........personally i thought we put this all behind us...it's pity that we can not seem to discuss the positives or negatives of a type of yak without ending up in some sort of sh!t fight

it seems that PM's are the cause of some of this aggrevation, on other forums they have stopped PM's for the same reason....if members are sending abusive PM's then publish them on the forum so we all can see the motivations that drive these actions


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

> it seems that PM's are the cause of some of this aggrevation, on other forums they have stopped PM's for the same reason....if members are sending abusive PM's then publish them on the forum so we all can see the motivations that drive these actions


I agree. If members are using the PM function for attacking other members they should be 'outed'.

I for one would be interested to see who and what was the cause of this latest unrest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I know I am only new to this Forum but I have had a lot of experience with other forums. I have even been a Mod on another forum (and another hobby)

The trouble with Forums and the internet in general is it is a faceless and emotionless place. It is too easy to send or post any remarks without thinking about how other people might react. We all need to respect each other and see other people as not just a little Avatar and some clever nick but as a real person you might meet in the street or shopping centre.

Don't get me wrong. I aint no Sensitive New Age Guy. 8)


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwww Bugger!

Just seems to be no way out of this dilemma. I suppose if PM's get published, that may be construed as a breach of confidentiality, which in turn leads to another poo bucket of a different size and make!

Lets just all get back to the nice balance of taking appropriate pizz out of each other, without being hurtful.......sure we can save the venom for politicians, high speed careless stinkboaters and the like.....

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

andybear said:


> Awwwwwwww Bugger!
> 
> Just seems to be no way out of this dilemma. I suppose if PM's get published, that may be construed as a breach of confidentiality, which in turn leads to another poo bucket of a different size and make!
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me andybear

Cheers
John


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

As one of the original members of AKFF it is sad to read about all of this. I agree banning PMs would be a good idea - people might then think twice about firing off e-mails which might cause offense. James, I only met you once at Coochie three years ago. It was a really fun day - and every now and then, when it gets really cold here, I take a look at the pictures of the day on http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... llery.html And of course a week does not go past without me taking a look at Bill's fishing report on http://www.fishingnoosa.com.au/


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

As a deterrant to sending abusive and angry PMs , i believe the aggrieved party should have the right to publish the Pm on the forum ,either that or have a mod look at any Pm deemed to be offensive in any way ,its no good banning PMs , as for some of us its the only way of discussing arrangements for fishing sessions and answering for sale notices and the like .


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Guys

I think PMs are a great way of communicating behind the scenes. I think its much more appropriate for disagreeing parties, commercial quereies, and dirty jokes to be handled there. Making PMs public will clutter the well run forum with more innapropriate crap.

Making PM's public is wrong. If I made some of the PMs I have recieved public it would bring some brief personal satisfaction but be ultimatly destructive and I think moraly irresponsible. :?

I'm dismounting of my high horse now and going back to the beer fridge and Trip Reports where catching fish is more important. 8)

P.S .Sorry. I dont know if I have ever lost any sales from speaking my mind on this forum but if i have.........who cares.....my self esteem is worth more to me than $$$$$. I'm not cheap :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

> Lets just all get back to the nice balance of taking appropriate pizz out of each other, without being hurtful.......sure we can save the venom for politicians, high speed careless stinkboaters and the like.....


You should listen to Andybear, he is old and wise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferret said:


> andybear said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwwwwww Bugger!
> ...


Confidentiality only exists by way of agreement by both parties (ie: Non Disclosure Agreement), or by law in certain cases none of which apply to PM's sent through this website 8)

In the absence of such an agreement/law, the sender of the abusive/aggressive/threatening PM needs to accept the fact the contents of their message may be passed on to Mod's, or made public.

*Hobie Aus*: If you are being attacked or threatened via PM, I cant see how you can suggest that you are somehow bound by some moral obligation not to pass the message on to Mods or as Bill mentioned 'outing' the attacker......utter crap 8)

I received a message like this once in the past, and that member had his account cancelled and was banned from returning. My advice would be to pass the message on to the moderators for their action.

I would like to think the Mod's would act to protect all members as appropriate, and not play favourites to anyone who might act inappropriately.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

We'll I have obviously missed something here. I have been on this site for a while now and I have seen plenty of friendly banter and rivalry, but I never seen outright offensive language. Maybe the military has desensitized me a bit, but I can't believe a grown man would run away from an internet forum because of the content and comments of a poll. To then start this thread with the ultimatum that "unless I get my way I'm not coming back" is a disgraceful attempt to manipulate and pressure people on the forum such as the moderators who, in my experience, have done a fantastic job at keeping the site clear of offensive material while still allowing for the free flow of ideas between people.

Sorry if this is offensive but I would never consider a grown man that acts in such a way as someone worth fighting to keep in contact with. Anyone who is offended at what I have said, please feel free to write whatever you like on the post or send me abusive PMs if it makes you happy. After I wipe the tears from my eyes, I am sure I will come back to AKFF without throwing a tantrum.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

*Hobie Aus*: If you are being attacked or threatened via PM, I cant see how you can suggest that you are somehow bound by some moral obligation not to pass the message on to Mods or as Bill mentioned 'outing' the attacker......utter crap 8) 
[/quote]

Hi Dallas

I think you mean me mate.  What I mean is that a Private Mail is exactly that. Private. If anyone wants to send me something via PM, good bad or indifferent then my personal honour code binds me to keeping it private. I'm just like Deano, a big boy that can take a few sticks and stones without crying. 8)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Hobie Vic said:


> What I mean is that a Private Mail is exactly that. Private. If anyone wants to send me something via PM, good bad or indifferent then my personal honour code binds me to keeping it private.


My view also mate


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Dallas,

You made mention of "Hobie Aus"........I don;t think you have it right.......the post was from Hobie Vic.......just wanted to set the record straight.
cheers and see ya on the water
Steve


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

AS I've just posted in another thread...several members have recently been banned due to their ongoing personal attacks on others.

As mods, we try to advise/remind/encourage members to act in a courteous way towards all other members on the forum. If things degenerate into a slanging match on the open forum then its easy for us to see and sort it out (either by pulling the thread, deleting some comments or contacting the individuals involved).

PM's are a different kettle of fish as the mods can't see whats being said in these. However, if you do receive an offensive or threatening pm, we do encourage you to forward it to one of the mod team (myself, Red, Kraley, Scott or Squidder) and we'll try and resolve the issues quietly and away from the forum.

If any members continue to act like d#ckheads towards others after being warned/reminded then they will be banned. Simple as that. We don't need or want these sort of members as all they do is drag the forum down.

Thanks for listening.... Now lets go fishing.

PS. Locking this thread now as it's run its course...


----------

